# 400mg/ml Test E recipe



## Bull_Nuts (Aug 6, 2017)

Im trying to get the remainder of my test e powder brewed up and Im low on vials.  What recipe will hold 400mg/ml?

I dont use EO...it makes me feel weird...

Ive seen recipes saying 2/20 ba/bb holds fine but part of this is my buddies gear and I dont want to risk it crashing.

How would 5/15, 5/20 or 5/25 work?

I recently did tren E 300 at 3/17

Any advice?

Sent from my LGLS755 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALLEX (Aug 28, 2017)

400mg/ml will be painful and you'll end up wanting to cut it with plain oil. 

Just make it 300 and use a regular 2/20 recipe.


----------



## AGGRO (Nov 1, 2017)

ALLEX said:


> 400mg/ml will be painful and you'll end up wanting to cut it with plain oil.
> 
> Just make it 300 and use a regular 2/20 recipe.



I would recommend the same. Test400 is always too painful for me.


----------



## alzadosghost (Nov 5, 2017)

I agree on the 400 being too painfull for me as well.could  anybody tell me what powder weight they use for enanthate in the calculator. I know .75 is not correct. iv used .85 for a lot of years because its what a guy told me to use. I know 300 mg holds fine with no bb. but iv read a few places is more like .943. please chime in men


----------



## ALLEX (Nov 12, 2017)

alzadosghost said:


> I agree on the 400 being too painfull for me as well.could  anybody tell me what powder weight they use for enanthate in the calculator. I know .75 is not correct. iv used .85 for a lot of years because its what a guy told me to use. I know 300 mg holds fine with no bb. but iv read a few places is more like .943. please chime in men



You don't need to know displacement to cook. 

Have your powder, solvents and final volume correct and it will come right every time.


----------

